# asumir (nueva identidad)



## limettier

Hola:
En el caso de un testigo protegido por la policía porque ha visto un crimen y como consecuencia se va a  vivir a otro país con una nueva identidad, para decir: "Ha tenido que asumir una nueva identidad", podemos decir : "Il *a assumé *une nouvelle identité" o tendríamos que utilizar otro verbo diferente de "assumer"?
Gracias por adelantado


----------



## swift

Con “assumer” vas a la segura; pero te dejaste la traducción de “ha tenido que” en el camino.


----------



## Philippides

"Il *a assumé *une nouvelle identité" 
On peut dire simplement "Il a dû prendre une nouvelle identité"

Edit : la réponse de @swift , qui a été plus rapide que moi, m'a fait douter. En recherchant sur le Web, je trouve effectivement des exemples de "assumer une nouvelle identité". Mais à chaque fois que le contexte est similaire à celui que nous avons ici, cela me parait être une mauvaise traduction.


----------



## swift

Yo no acabo de ver la incorrección. @Philippides,

Je viens de voir ta remarque. Moi aussi, j’ai hésité au premier abord ; mais j’étais persuadé de l’avoir lu ainsi utilisé maintes fois. Je jette donc un coup d’œil dans Le Robert (2014) et qu’y vois-je ? Ce que voici :


> *assumer *[…] *▪️ 2 *(XXe) Accepter consciemment (une situation, un état psychique et leurs conséquences).


----------



## Nanon

Moi non plus . Si on peut assumer une charge ou un rôle, pourquoi pas une identité ? ASSUMER : Définition de ASSUMER


----------



## nicduf

Ne pourrait-on ici employer le verbe "endosser" qui  est donné comme synonyme de "assumer" par le cnrtl ?


----------



## swift

Quelle en serait la justification sémantique ? 🤔


----------



## jprr

nicduf said:


> Ne pourrait-on ici employer le verbe "endosser" qui est donné comme synonyme de "assumer" par le cnrtl ?


 solution qui me semble assez naturelle.


swift said:


> Quelle en serait la justification sémantique ? 🤔


aussi bien le sens concret (entrer dans / se vêtir de) que les sens figurés conviennent parfaitement : endosser (CNRTL)


----------



## Nanon

_Endosser une identité_ se dit, mais je ne vois toujours pas pourquoi _endosser _devrait supplanter _assumer _dans ce contexte. 
Avec _endosser_, les deux premières collocations qui me viennent à l'esprit sont _un pardessus_ et _un chèque _: deux choses qui commencent à vieillir un peu (y compris les chèques...)
Par ailleurs, il y a dans _endosser _une idée de charge, de pénibilité, que je ne retrouve pas dans _assumer_.


----------



## swift

Nanon said:


> Par ailleurs, il y a dans _endosser _une idée de charge, de pénibilité, que je ne retrouve pas dans _assumer_.


C'était aussi ma crainte. Bien sûr, il nous faudrait davantage de contexte pour savoir si cette personne doit accepter son nouveau sort avec une certaine pénibilité, ou si c'est plutôt un évènement libérateur, etc. Mais, en principe, je vois _endosser_ et _assumer_ (plus proche d'_embrasser_) comme deux approches foncièrement différentes, presque opposées.


----------



## jprr

Nanon said:


> Par ailleurs, il y a dans _endosser _une idée de charge, de pénibilité, que je ne retrouve pas dans _assumer_.


Personnellement je ne vois aucune différence entre les deux sur ce point.


Nanon said:


> je ne vois toujours pas pourquoi _endosser _devrait supplanter _assumer _dans ce contexte.


pas de raison pour l'écarter non plus.


----------



## Philippides

_Assumer une identité _me semble signifier ici que l'on a une nouvelle identité désagréable, mais qu'il faut "faire avec".
Je préfère _endosser_


----------



## swift

C'est marrant, je rapprocherais _endosser_ de _subir_ ou _encaisser_ !  Je vois _assumer_ comme quelque chose de plus neutre, et c'est peut-être ce qu'il faut pour la traduction dont s'occupe Limettier.


----------



## limettier

Merci à tous, oui, en fait c'est quelque chose de neutre ni bon, ni mauvais, après ces faits qu'il a vus il a dû "assumer" une nouvelle identité pour son bien. La situation vécue est négative mais pas le fait d'assumer cette nouvelle identité qui va le délivrer de vivre toujours en danger. Donc "assumer" si c'est correct comme ça pour quelque chose de neutre et même de positif serait bien, sauf si ce n'est pas naturel de le dire en français ainsi...
Suite à tous vos commentaires je viens de faire une recherche sur Internet et j'ai trouvé cet article de Libération:
Valentina  Guerrero, 25 ANS, «J’étais obligée d’assumer une identité d’homme si je voulais travailler»
Serait quelque chose de pareil au contexte du témoin protégé? Si Liberation le publie, ce ne serait pas naturel de le dire? Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

limettier said:


> Hola:
> En el caso de un testigo protegido por la policía porque ha visto un crimen y como consecuencia se va a  vivir a otro país con una nueva identidad, para decir: "Ha tenido que asumir una nueva identidad", podemos decir : "Il *a assumé *une nouvelle identité" o tendríamos que utilizar otro verbo diferente de "assumer"?



No estoy muy segura de lo que realmente quieres expresar con la elección de "asumir" en tu frase. Si es un testigo protegido, tiene que / le hacen *adoptar* una nueva identidad. Luego, que la asuma o no, es harina de otro costal. Pasa lo mismo con lo que indicas en tu último mensaje que me ha hecho dudar:



limettier said:


> Merci à tous, oui, en fait c'est quelque chose de neutre ni bon, ni mauvais, après ces faits qu'il a vus il a dû "assumer" une nouvelle identité pour son bien.* La situation vécue est négative mais pas le fait d'assumer cette nouvelle identité qui va le délivrer de vivre toujours en danger.* Donc "assumer" si c'est correct comme ça pour quelque chose de neutre et même de positif serait bien, sauf si ce n'est pas naturel de le dire en français ainsi...



No es el hecho de asumir una nueva identidad lo que va a ayudar a esa persona sino el hecho de cambiar de identidad.


----------



## limettier

Hola Athos de Tracia  Sí, le hacen adoptar una nueva identidad, pero el testigo en este caso la asume de modo neutro o de buena gana porque sabe que es su salvación... Donc, il "assume" sa nouvelle identité (asume que es otra persona) y ahí es donde dudo en si se puede utilizar el verbo.


----------



## swift

limettier said:


> Donc, il "assume" sa nouvelle identité (asume que es otra persona) y ahí es donde dudo en si se puede utilizar el verbo.


Yo creo que no vale la pena buscarle tres pies al gato.  El enunciado es correcto en ambos idiomas. “Assumer” está bien empleado.


----------



## limettier

Merci beaucoup Swift!


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Yo no discuto que se pueda o no decir  tanto "asumir una identidad" como_"assumer une identité"  _pero  entendí lo mismo  que Philippides  (_devoir _p_rendre une nouvelle identité) _al leer la *consulta inicial* de Limettier que, con todos mis respetos, es algo distinta a lo que expone en sus otros mensajes, de allí mi pregunta. 



limettier said:


> En el caso de un testigo protegido por la policía porque ha visto un crimen y como consecuencia se va a  vivir a otro país con una nueva identidad, para decir: "*Ha tenido que* asumir* una *nueva identidad"





limettier said:


> Sí, le hacen adoptar una nueva identidad, pero el testigo en este caso* la asume de modo neutro o de buena gana* porque sabe que es su salvación... Donc, il "assume" *sa* nouvelle identité (asume que es otra persona) y ahí es donde dudo en si se puede utilizar el verbo.


----------



## swift

¿Y cuál es la contradicción? Si los últimos mensajes complementan y aclaran la duda, en buena hora.


----------



## jprr

Philippides said:


> On peut dire simplement "Il a dû prendre une nouvelle identité"


de loin la solution la plus simple et la plus naturelle.


----------



## swift

Mais le but était-il de trouver la formulation la plus simple ?    Je ne vois pas pourquoi insister sur la simplicité de la formulation, puisqu’on utilise le même nombre de mots et appartenant au même registre.


----------



## nicduf

Le témoin devra changer d'identité, veut-on le dire d'une façon totalement neutre auquel cas" prendre une nouvelle identité" est parfait, ou bien signifier que ce changement ne sera pas sans conséquences tant positives que négatives  et dans ce cas "assumer", "endosser" seraient des termes me semble-t-il plus pertinents. 
La phrase soumise  par Limettier ""*Ha tenido que asumir una nueva identidad*" est-elle  une proposition de  Limettier pour exprimer l'idée contenue dans ce qui précède cette phrase ou bien une phrase déjà faite qu'elle doit traduire en français ? Si la phrase doit simplement être traduite pourquoi ne pas traduire asumir par assumer mais si c'est une simple proposition de sa part on est en droit de soulever la question de la neutralité ou non du verbe.employé, à Limettier de choisir.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

A mon avis, que ce soit en espagnol ou en français, on assume une identité sexuelle, de genre, de classe, culturelle,  mais on n’ « assume » pas de nouveaux documents d’identité (nouvelle identité ).

Quelle que soit l’idée que Limettier souhaite exprimer :

Ha tenido que adoptar una nueva identidad =   prendre / emprunter une nouvelle identité.

Asume que es otra persona = accepter/assumer le fait d’avoir une nouvelle identité.


----------



## Philippides

Athos de Tracia said:


> A mon avis, que ce soit en espagnol ou en français, on assume une identité sexuelle, de genre, de classe, culturelle,  mais on n’ « assume » pas de nouveaux documents d’identité (nouvelle identité ).
> 
> Quelle que soit l’idée que Limettier souhaite exprimer :
> 
> Ha tenido que adoptar una nueva identidad =   prendre / emprunter une nouvelle identité.
> 
> Asume que es otra persona = accepter/assumer le fait d’avoir une nouvelle identité.


Entièrement d'accord ! Bravo Athos


----------



## swift

Solo falta que @limettier nos aclare si con “identidad” se refería a los documentos —cosa que me parece tirada por los cabellos y poquísimo probable, pero bueh…—.


----------



## limettier

Hola a tod@s y gracias por vuestras respuestas. En realidad yo no pensaba en documentos en concreto sino en asumir el hecho de ser otra persona distinta con otro nombre y nueva vida, familia inventada, etc. Me parecen muy enriquecedoras todas vuestras aportaciones y los puntos de vista de cada uno así que gracias de nuevo😀


----------



## Athos de Tracia

limettier said:


> En realidad yo no pensaba en documentos en concreto sino en asumir el hecho de ser otra persona distinta con otro nombre y nueva vida, familia inventada,


Y  me alegro de haber insistido porque ya me parecía a mí que por allí  iban  los tiros. El problema es que no solamente se usa y abusa del verbo "asumir" sino que, en ocasiones, lo empleamos de manera errónea con acepciones que no tiene. Y me incluyo porque a mí también me pasa. 

Por si sirve a otras personas que pasen por aquí:



> Ce verbe signifie en français Prendre sur soi, Prendre à son compte. _On assume une charge, des frais, un risque. Assumer son erreur, ses actes,_ c’est _en assumer la responsabilité, _c’est-à-dire en accepter les conséquences. On peut aussi _assumer ses limites,_ les reconnaître pour ce qu’elles sont.
> 
> Depuis quelque temps, une confusion avec l’anglais _to assume _fait que l’on donne à _Assumer _le sens de Présumer, Supposer, Croire. *J’assume que la proposition est valide, que la vérité se saura*. De manière tout aussi vague, _Assumer_ est parfois utilisé à la place d’_Adopter, Afficher _– *Il assume un air désinvolte *– ou d’A_cquérir, Prendre _– *Le problème assume de nouvelles proportions*.
> 
> On veillera à n’employer _Assumer_ que dans son sens exact.


Assumer | Académie française



> ASUMIR. No debe abusarse de este verbo. Empléense, según el caso, verbos como adquirir, sospechar, tomar, reconocer, aceptar, deducir...


Fuente: Manual de Español urgente.


----------



## swift

limettier said:


> En realidad yo no pensaba en documentos en concreto sino en asumir el hecho de ser otra persona distinta con otro nombre y nueva vida, familia inventada, etc.


Entonces sigue estando bien formulado en ambos idiomas.  Por más que se citen puntos de vista puristas, es un uso que está más que instalado contra el cual ni la Académie ni la Fundéu pueden lograr gran cosa a estas alturas.


----------



## Nanon

Autre possibilité : _il a dû changer d'identité_. Si, au lieu insister sur la _simplicité _de la formulation, on met l'accent sur la _fréquence _de celle-ci, dans le contexte de la protection des témoins, c'est _changer d'identité_ qui revient le plus souvent.


----------



## limettier

Gracias a tod@s!


----------

